# Anyone familiar with the ARBCA? Good or bad?



## shackleton (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome to the Association of Reformed Baptist Churches 
Reformed Baptist Church of Kansas City

I finally found a reformed Baptist church close to my house that holds to the London Baptist Confession and the Baptist Catechism, Charleston Association, 1813. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 17, 2008)

It isn't presbyterian so it isn't truly Reformed so it is bad. 


Just kidding. 

Take this for what it's worth. In my opinion, the few Reformed Baptist churches I've encountered have been more faithfully and consistently Reformed in thier doctrine and practice than a great many PCA churches. 

If you're a convinced credobaptist, I'd recommend that you at least check it out.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 17, 2008)

SolaScriptura said:


> It isn't presbyterian so it isn't truly Reformed so it is bad.
> 
> 
> Just kidding.
> ...



 

ARBCA churches tend to be much more Confessionally oriented than your average Calvinistic Baptist churches (they must subscribe to the 1689 LBCF). 

I'm a member of one, and have heard a lot of preachers from different ARBCA churches. Every man I've heard has been a faithful preacher of Reformed doctrine (leaving aside the presbyterian part of it. . . .).


----------



## Herald (Oct 17, 2008)

Erick,

I've spoke with director Gordon Taylor, this summer at Grace Baptist Church of Carlisle, PA. They seem like a solid organization. Our church is unaffiliated but we plan on meeting with Mr. Taylor sometime in the near future.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 17, 2008)

BTW, I'll through out a few ARBCA names for reference:

Walt Chantry
Jim Renihan
Earl Blackburn (although now he has been called to a non-ARBCA church)
Bob Selph
Sam Waldron
Tom Lyon
Stefan Lindblad
Don Lindblad

And many others. It is a fairly new association (not a denomination), started in 1997.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Oct 17, 2008)

When I was down in Arizona for a time, I attenedan ARBCA church. They also just recently had a young adults conference in the pheonix area for the entire ARBCA "association"(it's not a denomination). The church I went to is in Gilbert(sub-burb of pheonix). Very confessional, and outstanding preaching!

P.S. That's where I also became a paedo.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 17, 2008)

James Adams may be a name more people are familiar with. He is the author of the really quite excellent book, _War Psalms of the Prince of Peace_. While I can't necessarily speak about ARBCA as a whole, my contact with Dr. Adams would lead me to conclude that his involvement in ARBCA speaks well of the group as a whole.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Oct 17, 2008)

I was stationed at Naval Hospital Portsmouth VA for a time. Back then I was a credo only baptist. I attended Kempsville Chapel (Now Reformed Baptist Church of VA Beach). The pastor at that time was Joseph Gwynn (he has since retired from the pastorate). The church was solidly confessional and even wrote up their own confession(The Hampton Roads Confession) based very much on the 1689 which they also held. The church is a charter member of the ARBCA. The association emerged back in March 1997 and many of it's churches were already associated through the Reformed Baptist Missions Service.

in my opinion a very sound association of Reformed Baptist churches.


----------

